# Sweet 16 - Hoopology



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Down to 16, how does everyone see it shaking out from here on out. Let's not get into our brackets from the start as the likes of bucknell, vermont, and west virginia crushed some of them but what you got cooking for the final push.

The way I see it:

Chicago Region-

As much as I want to root for U-W Milwaukee they will get taken to the woodshed by the 3 guard system at Illinois. U-W strengths are there stellar 1-2-1-1 press and I'm not so sure that will scare nations best backcourt trio. Illinois 76 - U-W Mil. 61

Arizona v. Oklahoma St. poses a very good matchup for a sweet 16 game. Stoudamire can shoot the ever livin bejeezus out of the lights at times and zona has athletic players as well as aninside presence in Channing Frye. OK State may have the best shot at controlling stoudamire as any with the lighning quick duo of Jameson Curry and Lucas. Graham will have to pick up his game and OKstate will have to get another solid performance out of the big guy to advance. Pretty tight game in my eyes, but I have a slight feeling that Zona will have the eye of the tiger in this one. Zona 81 - OKState 79

Albuquerque Region

Also known as the child that gets no attention region, and rightfully so. Nobody really wants to watch any of these teams anymore besides possibly Louisville.

Washington v. Louisville - I haven't seen Washington enough times to give a valid assessment of this game but I have seen Louisville a number of times. If garcia can not be controlled it could be a long night for the Huskies, none the less the huskies aren't a #1 seed for no reason. I think the pace may slow a little bit compared to what both teams are accustomed to with Washington taking the contest 67 - 64.

Texas Tech v. West Virginia- I base this decision solely on the name of one player. 
Kevin Pittsnogle 
Hometown: Martinsburg, WV 
Position: F/C 
Height: 6' 11" 
Weight:250 
Born: July 30, 1984

Pittsnogle goes off for 17 pts, 12 boards, and 4 blocks. WV 65 - TT 55\

Syracuse Region

Almighty Carolina vs. Lowly Villanova- I'll keep this one short, Carolina 138- 7.

Wisconsin v. NC State- Julius Hodge has been playing out of his mind lately, but the pace of this game favors Wisconsin. If NC State can shoot 40-45% from long range I think they got a shot at it, but if they don't it will be a long night. Wisconsin 53 - NC State 50.

Austin Region

Duke v. Michigan St. - This will prove to be one of the more interesting battles. Duke has played pretty poorly throughout the tourney, but they are Duke. Michigan St. is another hot and cold team. It's tough to make a prediction on this one. Even though my hatred for Duke runs deaper than any other team in the country, they are from the ACC. Obviously the best conference in America. Duke gets hot in teh 2nd half and pulls off a 73-61 win.

Utah v. Kentucky
Andrew Bogut, probably the best player in the tourney will not have what it takes to get past Kentucky. Constant double teams and an uptempo game will prove to be to much for former NDSU coach Ray Giacoletti and the Utes. Kentucky 71-60.

Advancing to the final four will be Arizona, Washington, NORTH CAROLINA, and Duke. With Arizona and NORTH CAROLINA in the title game. *In which case Carolina rolls to a 382- 18 win.*[/u]


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

870,
You are close, so close.

Here is what I would love to see. Keep in mind that I go to NC State.

UNC beats Villanova.

NC State beats Wisconsin.

UNC and NC State play for the 3rd time this season. You know how hard it is to beat someone 3 times.

State beats UNC.

I never get any again as my wife goes to UNC. Oh well, it'll be worth it!

:beer:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice to see some other NCAA BB addicts here. Had to take time off work for many years to watch every first round game. Been to round of 64 in person twice and regional finals once (expensive). Wife gave up years ago so I have my own satellite dish and room to shoot pool, drink beer and watch games all day and night. Contact me off list. If in area, beer frig is always full and games always on.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I too have an ncaa addiction. Had to bring a tv from home and place in my office so i could watch the first couple days. Here are my picks...

Illini, ok st, huskies, tx tech(aka anger mangmnt u), heels, badgers (toughest to figure out in this round), duke, kentucky

Is it me or does this seem like an awful week sweet 16? With so many upsets teams like west va, have a legit shot at a final four...woulda thunk it.

Illinois has the toughest road by far and carolina has the easiest.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't count Louisville out yet boys...They're the darkhorse I need to really cash in!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Robert A. Langager said:


> 870,
> 
> UNC and NC State play for the 3rd time this season. You know how hard it is to beat someone 3 times.
> 
> ...


If that scenario actually happend, she would have a good reason


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

smelly puss,

i'm guessing that's what you were going 4??

Here's the thing. Lousville is a little above average, but that's about it. They beat g tech, but who hasn't? The sad part is, that region sucks so bad they could go to the final 4. If that plays out, they would be the worse team since wisconsin a few years ago to make it. However, they will lose to either illinois, ok st, or zona by double figures in the semifinal game.....if they get that far.

They won't get that far anyway. Garcia just dissapears to often. Look for nate robinson to outmuscle him and outplay him in a 86-68 huskie win.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

fishhook,
You're all wrong about the name but I guess I never thought about it that way! That's a pretty good one. Take it as you will.

As for basketball, you do have a good point. Garcia can't be counted on but let's just see if they can have a little stroke of luck here. To tell ya the truth I'm not a big Louisville fan. I just need them to win so I can afford another weekend of goose huntin. We'll see how everything pans out.


----------



## SmellCat (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey did anybody get a chance to see the games over the weekend? I was just wondering how Louisville did.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Went 6/8 in the sweet 16, but fell off getting only 1 of my final four picks right. Luckily it is the team that will win.

Your 2005 NCAA Basketball Champions:

University of North Carolina Tarheels


----------

